# Another high profile celebrity nonce?



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You worried about your exposè?


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

@wylde99 One of the biggest rumours going around, is that it's a certain three wheeled, yellow van driving chap from the telly......Surely not? 😲

Other people saying it's a certain chap who recently came out of the closet on telly.

Not gonna mention actual names, cos don't want the forum in any bother.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99 One of the biggest rumours going around, is that it's a certain three wheeled, yellow van driving chap from the telly......Surely not? 😲
> 
> Other people saying it's a certain chap who recently came out of the closet on telly.
> 
> Not gonna mention actual names, cos don't want the forum in any bother.


PS from morning TV?


Think he's already been outed for grooming etc through the courts but it wasn't really public

His ex boyfriend I think


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

There's this bloke who's on in the morning that my kids watch called milkshake and there's a bloke dancing about. Obvious nonse if you ask me. What bloke does that


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

PaulNe said:


> There's this bloke who's on in the morning that my kids watch called milkshake and there's a bloke dancing about. Obvious nonse if you ask me. What bloke does that


Desperate actors taking any work they can maybe? 😂


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> There's this bloke who's on in the morning that my kids watch called milkshake and there's a bloke dancing about. Obvious nonse if you ask me. What bloke does that


The bigger question is, why are you letting your kids watch a potential nonce???? 


Would you let them write letters to Jimmy Saville knowing what you do now?


----------



## MTM1 (Apr 28, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99 One of the biggest rumours going around, is that it's a certain three wheeled, yellow van driving chap from the telly......Surely not? 😲
> 
> Other people saying it's a certain chap who recently came out of the closet on telly.
> 
> Not gonna mention actual names, cos don't want the forum in any bother.


No!!! Can't be him... I'd be totally gutted as love that programme!
Wouldn't be bothered if it is the other one who was lauded in the media for coming out yet everyone seemed to neglect the fact he'd spent all that time lying to his wife and kids! Got called a hero if I recall and around remembrance time too, clearly my definition of a hero varies widely from sections of the media!


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

MTM1 said:


> No!!! Can't be him... I'd be totally gutted as love that programme!
> Wouldn't be bothered if it is the other one who was lauded in the media for coming out yet everyone seemed to neglect the fact he'd spent all that time lying to his wife and kids! Got called a hero if I recall and around remembrance time too, clearly my definition of a hero varies widely from sections of the media!


I thought the same thing mate, everyone calling him a ”hero” and saying how ”brave” he was, yet no mention of his missus or family. Absolute lowlife.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> The bigger question is, why are you letting your kids watch a potential nonce????
> 
> 
> Would you let them write letters to Jimmy Saville knowing what you do now?


Have you met my 2 year old daughter? She'd chin me if I turned it off


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

100% agreed chaps.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

PaulNe said:


> Have you met my 2 year old daughter? She'd chin me if I turned it off


Takes after her old man 🥊


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Philip Scholfield is a cvnt. 20+ years of lying to your missus, literally wasted her entire adult life with a make belive existence.

Da fvck is heroic about maintaining a lie whilst sucking sausage left, right and center


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

This time next year Rodney...... We'll all be banged up


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> Have you met my 2 year old daughter? She'd chin me if I turned it off


Send @DarkKnight around 

King Chinner......


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Send @DarkKnight around
> 
> King Chinner......


My money on is on my daughter. Natural boxing technique. Tucks her chin and lets her hands go


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

**** off is dell boy a nonce, just trying to wipe only fools out of history because it's so racist.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Oioi said:


> Philip Scholfield is a cvnt. 20+ years of lying to your missus, literally wasted her entire adult life with a make belive existence.
> 
> Da fvck is heroic about maintaining a lie whilst sucking sausage left, right and center


should be removed from TV/radio.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Send @DarkKnight around
> 
> King Chinner......


I would never harm a child and I don’t appreciate the accusation brohomo 

I would chin the father tho if he overstepped the mark


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> I would never harm a child and I don’t appreciate the accusation brohomo
> 
> I would chin the father tho if he overstepped the mark


He'd chew your face off


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

andew10102 said:


> should be removed from TV/radio.


Just needed calling out imo and calling a cvnt. Why the world praised him is beyond me. 

Well I know why he was praised. This generation of snowflakes would of ripped anyone to pieces if they dared to speak against a "strong, brave, gay man" 

Shower of shyte


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

CELEBRITY SEX PESTS






www.liverpoolway.co.uk


----------



## UKMAN80 (Dec 9, 2021)

Found this in another forum, I don't wanna believe it tbh. I love DJ.

_David Jason was friends with a pedophile, if he knew he was or not is the debate and where the smoke comes from, who ran a hang gliding club which Jason would visit._
_ 
Whilst he was away filming he’d let the above guy house sit, to look after Jason’s dog. During this time the guy and two others abused kids at Jason’s house.
_
_What Jason knew/knows is the grey area._


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

He who dares….


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UKMAN80 said:


> Found this in another forum, I don't wanna believe it tbh. I love DJ.
> 
> _David Jason was friends with a pedophile, if he knew he was or not is the debate and where the smoke comes from, who ran a hang gliding club which Jason would visit._
> _
> ...


See above post


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Frigging hell! That sounds a bit odd to say the least.


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

Am I the only that struggles to figure out if Holly is hot or not. On the one hand she's clearly got a nice rack, and face is ok. On the other hand her fake grim reaper smile where her eyes don't even move gives me the heebie-jeebies


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99 One of the biggest rumours going around, is that it's a certain three wheeled, yellow van driving chap from the telly......Surely not? 😲
> 
> 
> Not gonna mention actual names, cos don't want the forum in any bother.


is it the illuminati freemason new world order lizard nonce!??


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Philip Scholfield is a cvnt. 20+ years of lying to your missus, literally wasted her entire adult life with a make belive existence.
> 
> Da fvck is heroic about maintaining a lie whilst sucking sausage left, right and center


Had he been cheating on his mrs with other women, he would have been labelled a scumbag. 

But because he's gay, and it would be discriminatory against the LGBTQ+ community to attack him, he's been labelled a hero. 

This country's fked.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

A good mate of mine is gay, and he said he's fed up of being lumbered in with the trans movement. Reckons it's a bit of a cult.


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

train2win said:


> it would be discriminatory against the LGBTQ+ community to attack him, he's been labelled a hero.
> 
> This country's fked.


Leave them alone you wally


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

enid_blyton said:


> Leave them alone you wally


What do you mean Ketones?


----------



## MTM1 (Apr 28, 2020)

UKMAN80 said:


> Found this in another forum, I don't wanna believe it tbh. I love DJ.
> 
> _David Jason was friends with a pedophile, if he knew he was or not is the debate and where the smoke comes from, who ran a hang gliding club which Jason would visit._
> _
> ...


That's not good but equally I don't know that DJ can be tarnished with anything. The other guy ,the supposed friend could be a perfectly outwardly nice guy etc... who knows, I mean do we all know what our work colleagues are like, family members etc


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MTM1 said:


> That's not good but equally I don't know that DJ can be tarnished with anything. The other guy ,the supposed friend could be a perfectly outwardly nice guy etc... who knows, I mean do we all know what our work colleagues are like, family members etc


Is this a form of admission from yourself?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

There is a video of Bungle on YouTube talking about playing with their twangers


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Send @DarkKnight around
> 
> King Chinner......


King fooking Rimmer more like


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

js77 said:


> King fooking Rimmer more like


My autocorrect misspelled it


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

train2win said:


> Had he been cheating on his mrs with other women, he would have been labelled a scumbag.
> 
> But because he's gay, and it would be discriminatory against the LGBTQ+ community to attack him, he's been labelled a hero.
> 
> This country's fked.


And he went through the whole pantomime of coming out as gay on TV because it was going to come out that he'd been bumming one of the young assistants. I have no idea why most people don't see through this guy.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Godwin said:


> And he went through the whole pantomime of coming out as gay on TV because it was going to come out that he'd been bumming one of the young assistants. I have no idea why most people don't see through this guy.


I always did mate, always thought he's a cahunt who needs a good beating and not the kinky kind he would enjoy.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

He was molesting Gordon the gopher in a broom cupboard for years and got away with it. 

The signs were there from the beginning......


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

😅


----------



## Connor776 (3 mo ago)

BUFFMAN said:


> View attachment 219298


Bruce Forsyth 100% I’d put my money on it !!


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

@wylde99


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

Connor776 said:


> Bruce Forsyth 100% I’d put my money on it !!


No not Sir Bruce, please.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99


David Jason or Elton John IMO


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> David Jason or Elton John IMO


----------



## Baal (3 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Philip Scholfield is a cvnt. 20+ years of lying to your missus, literally wasted her entire adult life with a make belive existence.


I'm sure being minted made up for the other shortcomings. She ain't shopping in Aldi...


----------

